# Need a series recommendation - don't laugh :)



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I have had a lovely summer of mother daughter book club with three of my girlies. This has been a summer of fluff  However, we've just finished our last series and I, their fearless leader, have nothing waiting in the wings. The natives are getting restless and I fear for my safety.

Here's what we've read thus far (please hold your snickers- I told you it was fluffy)

Finished up JD Robb's In Death Series
Julie Kenner's Demon Fighting Soccer Mom series
Accidental Demon Slayer series by Angie Fox 
The Fever Series by Karen Marie Moning
A brief segue to the lands of Sizzling Sixteen, Bree Tanner and whatever the new Sookie was called 

Based on this list of fine literature, could anyone hazard a suggestion for our next series?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd go with the Mercy Thompson series by Patricia Briggs or maybe the Rachel Morgan series by Kim Harrison.

And I wouldn't consider the JD Robb books as fluff!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you need a whole series or just one that is being started

How about:

Take the Monkeys and Run by Karen Cantwell??  I think it's still 99 cents (but I think that is a sale--the real price is 2.99)  I know she's going to write it as a series but only the first is out.  It was a great little read!

Maria


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Have you considered Kat Richardson's Greywalker series or Diana Orgain's PI series about a new mom who becomes a gumshoe?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Have you done other Karen Marie Moning books?


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks all    I'll be checking out the recommendations.  

My bosses require a series (more than one book), no straight romance , "no porn" (that's a direct quote - they all eventually started fast forwarding through the steamy passages of In Death  ) and female heroines.

I have until tomorrow to produce something, then they are declaring mutiny and they're re-upping Twilight


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sixnsolid said:


> Thanks all  I'll be checking out the recommendations.
> 
> My bosses require a series (more than one book), no straight romance , "no porn" (that's a direct quote - they all eventually started fast forwarding through the steamy passages of In Death ) and female heroines.
> 
> I have until tomorrow to produce something, then they are declaring mutiny and they're re-upping Twilight


Then I'd definitely look into the Mercy Thompson series. It was tame enough for my 15 year old to read.

Another thought is the Study series by Maria V. Snyder. The first book is Poison Study...Amazon also has a bundle with all 3. It's very good, and fits the requirements (again, also tame enough for the 15 year old)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Maybe the Marla Mason series by T.A. Pratt?

http://www.amazon.com/T-A-Pratt/e/B001ILIG4M/ref=ntt_at_wpl_p12_s_r618073011


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

No worries about them being too young - these three are 21, 19 and almost 18.  

They are reading over my shoulder and looking up all the offerings.  Thanks


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Once again, surprised no one has mentioned the Outlander series!! Great books! Fluffy, yet educational!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Try Elizabeth Peter's Amelia Peabody series. . . . . .good mysteries, fairly light, quite fun. . . .


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Another idea might be Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series (fluffy, comic mysteries)or Sophie Kinsella's Shop-a-holic books (pure fluff) for a change of pace. There is also Meg Cabot's Heather Wells series (_Size 12 Is Not Fat_ etc. more fluffy mysteries.) Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I liked the Patricia Briggs series as well.  Also look at John Levitt's Dog Day series.  Good mysteries with lots of paranormal--told from the male point of view; one of my favorites!!!

(I also second Elizabeth Peters.  Both her Vicky Bliss and Amelia Peabody series are great.  Vicky is contemporary British; Amelia...well not modern day, but there's such a modern flair!)

Fun!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Try Elizabeth Peter's Amelia Peabody series. . . . . .good mysteries, fairly light, quite fun. . . .


I was just going to recommend that since I happen to be reading one right now. I've enjoyed every one even though I'm reading them out of order. Sacrilege, I know, but I only buy them when the price drops to $1.99.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

If you enjoy "fluff", I recommend Laura Levine's Jaine Austen series, starting with .

For something a little more hard-boiled, but still funny, how about J. A. Konrath's Jack Daniels series, starting with ?

N


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I mentioned it in another thread but I would recommend *Hunger Games* and *Catching Fire *by Suzanne Collins. The third book, Mockinjay, is due out on August 24th.

If they could read m/m without their eyeballs falling out, I'd recommend the Adrien English series (5 books) by Josh Lanyon. Adrien is is shy bookstore owner who keeps having murders fall into his lap and as a result becomes a sleuth. He gets the hots for the (supposedly straight) cop who is involved in the various investigations, Jake. Not a whole lot of sex, the tension between Jake and Adrien is fantastic, and the whole series has sort of an Agatha Christie cozy mystery feel to it. The first book is *Dark Shadows* followed by *A Dangerous Thing*, then *The Hell You Say*,* Death of a Pirate King* and the last one, *The Dark Tide*. Great stuff!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you tried the Morganville Vampire series, they are pretty fluff reads and there are I think at least 8 books out so far, all very easy reads, no sex but lots of action and suspense.

Amanda Hocking has a great series "My Blood Approves". The fourth book comes out this month and they are all relatively inexpensive (.99 to $2.99 each). Great vampire series from an Indie author here.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like we have similar taste.  Here are some of my favorite series (excluding the ones you have already read!):

Mercy Thompson series by Briggs
Alpha & Omega series by Briggs
Night Huntress series by Frost
Downside Ghosts series by Kane
Outlander series by Gabaladon (not paranormal, historical fiction/romance)
Troubleshooter series by Brockmann (not paranormal at all, romantic suspense, military characters, really good plot and character development)
Anita Blake series (it goes downhill after book 9 or so, but I am on book 4 and it rocks) by Hamilton
Black Dagger Brotherhood series by Ward
Magic Bites/Kate Daniels series by Andrews
Women of the Otherworld series by Armstrong
Riley Jensen series by Arthur
Dresden Files by Jim Butcher

That is all I can think of right now...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Allie Beckstrom series by Devon Monk? Just wondering because that is a series I'm thinking about reading myself and am curious as to whether it is good or not.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Naomi Novik's Temeraire Series, 6 books beginning with _*His Majusty's Dragon*_. One of the best series I've encountered in years.

Edward C. Pattreson


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

If you're fans of Jane Austen, you might enjoy Stephanie Barron's series that casts Jane as an amateur detective. She knows her Austen, and weaves in snippets from Jane's books and letters. The books are a lot of fun, at least up until "Jane and the Barque of Frailty", which I was a bit disappointed by - but that's the ninth in the series, so there are eight good ones ahead of it.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> Sounds like we have similar taste. Here are some of my favorite series (excluding the ones you have already read!):
> 
> Mercy Thompson series by Briggs
> Alpha & Omega series by Briggs
> ...


Definitely recommend Briggs to start off with and will be checking out some of your other suggestions soon!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I mentioned it in another thread but I would recommend *Hunger Games* and *Catching Fire *by Suzanne Collins. The third book, Mockinjay, is due out on August 24th.


I _highly_ second this recommendation. This is my favorite series I've ever read. I first heard about it when working in a highschool last year and one of the teachers was reading it aloud to her class. All the kids, aides, and teachers in that class became obsessed with the books! I've already preordered Mockingjay on my Kindle.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you all for your fabulous suggestions     I've bookmarked this thread so I can add a bunch of new titles to my goodreads TBR list.

The girlies have chosen...



Sorry the link is not for the Kindle.

Thank you all again for being so very helpful


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My favorite fluff??
The Meg Langslow books by Donna Andrews, starting with my all-time favorite laugh out loud book, Murder With Peacocks.
You didn't mention if they have to be available on Kindle.  Murder with Peacocks was just recently released on Kindle, then quite a few are skipped before the series picks up electronically again.


----------



## PCBsmith (Apr 16, 2010)

You might try Dana Stabenow's Kate Shugak series, set in Alaska.  (Watch out for her Liam Campbell series, all hormones and romance!)
Also, Sue Grafton's Kinsey Milhone series. (A is for Alibi, etc. Last one is U is for Undertow.) They all seem to be on Kindle.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Sixnsolid - Enjoy reading with your daughters!  What a nice thing to share!  Have fun.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I know you've already picked a series, but I wanted to add one I just discovered you may want to try later.
*The Lady Julia Grey* series by Deanna Raybourn. The first three are a bundle for 9.99. 
*Silent in the Grave, Silent in the Sanctuary, Silent on the Moor*. There is a fourth one due out October 1, 2010.
*Dark Road to Darjeeling*. 
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> *The Lady Julia Grey* series by Deanna Raybourn. The first three are a bundle for 9.99.
> *Silent in the Grave, Silent in the Sanctuary, Silent on the Moor*. There is a fourth one due out October 1, 2010.


I didn't know about the 4th book. I guess I need to read books 2 & 3. I really liked the first one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read 1 and 2. . . .so I guess I should read 3 before 4 comes out!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> *The Lady Julia Grey* series by Deanna Raybourn. The first three are a bundle for 9.99.
> *Silent in the Grave, Silent in the Sanctuary, Silent on the Moor*. There is a fourth one due out October 1, 2010.
> *Dark Road to Darjeeling*.
> deb


Hurray! I had heard the new book was not going to be a Lady Julia Grey story. There is no pre-order showing for a kindle version yet, but the DTB pre-order says "A Lady Julia Grey Story" right on the cover. I love this series.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm enjoying the Lady Julia Grey.  Someone on KB recommended it to me.  
Thank you, whoever you are.
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Love the Lady Julia series!  I'm so glad there will be a new one soon.  If my virtual TBR stack weren't toppling over already, I'd consider re-reading the first three.

N


----------



## Jorean (Jul 31, 2010)

Katie Mcallister is always a great read with fun, sassy and spunky female leads. I always enjoy her books. I would look her up next!


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

I think you'd enjoy Jennifer Crusie's books. They're funny, sexy, and have great female characters.


----------

